# Budget : ~70k, Laptop for college



## Neo (May 28, 2015)

1. Budget is flexible, can extend upto 80k. Would like to see all options from 50k to 80k
2. Screen size : 13/14/15
3. Usage : compiling, web browsing, dota2, CSGO, movies, other college stufff
4. Screen : 1080p or above, i have used a 720p screen and it sucks big time
5. Battery : 5hours+ with web browsing/video playback
6. Should be thin and light, good looks too
7. Should work well for next 4 years, i dont think i will get a new one any time soon
8. Windows/Linux dual boot

Something like Dell XPS 13, but cheaper 
I also like this Asus Zenbook UX305, any word on availability?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2015)

Lenovo Y50


----------



## thearyanajay (May 29, 2015)

Try for this:

Asus G551JX-DM036H ROG Series Core i7 - (39.624 cm/1 TB HDD/16 GB DDR3 Notebook Rs.84900 Price in India - Buy Asus G551JX-DM036H ROG Series Core i7 - (39.624 cm/1 TB HDD/16 GB DDR3 Notebook Black Online - Asus : Flipkart.com

This absolutely fulfills all your requirement and will serve your really well.

PROS:
1. ASUS ROG is well known for its really good screen panels, and you will be delighted(Y50 is a huge disappointment in this regard)
2. i7 4720HQ coupled with 16GB 1600Mhz RAM, which is more than adequate for your use.
3. GTX950M: newer generation, albeit on the low end, but will run almost every game and run CS GO and DOTA 2 on ultra and full render. SO no issues here.
4. Looks really good and premium and has good resale value because of the brand recognition.
5. 1 year on-site ASS so no hassles on that front. ASUS is good at honoring their warranty.
6. EXACTLY WHAT YOU WANT AND NEED
7. Blu ray DVD drive
CONS:
1. A little on the bulky side at 2.7 kg but in this budget that is a compromise you will have to make.
2. A SSHD would have made it so much better since you could have put windows on the SSD part but in this budget, that's a rarity.
3. The flipkart price is 85k right now, but I highly recommend stretching for it. A friend uses this laptop for similar uses and is highly satisfied. Alternatively, try looking in local stores to get a better deal.

My opinion: Two contenders really here.. Y50 and this, Y50 has a better graphics card traded for a horrible screen, ASUS screens steal the show for a slightly worse GPU but one which still works great for you.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2015)

A fellow forum member bought Y50 with much better IPS panel than the default TN panels. 

Any laptop with DDR3 gpu at 85k is not worth buying while getting an Exigo with 870M from Azom for 85k would be a wise decision.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2015)

Seriously guys??? Gaming laptops.....  OP doesn't need that. He/she just needs a good multimedia laptop which looks good, good battery life & is light in weight. 

My recommendation is this HP one. It has 1080p anti glare display, just 2.3kg weight & it's GT940M is good enough for gaming needs.... 

HP Pavilion 15-ab034TX (Notebook) (Core i7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (M2W77PA) Rs.66490 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-ab034TX (Notebook) (Core i7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (M2W77PA) Blizzard White Online - HP : Flipkart.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Seriously guys??? Gaming laptops.....  OP doesn't need that. He/she just needs a good multimedia laptop which looks good, good battery life & is light in weight.
> 
> My recommendation is this HP one. It has 1080p anti glare display, just 2.3kg weight & it's GT940M is good enough for gaming needs....
> 
> HP Pavilion 15-ab034TX (Notebook) (Core i7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (M2W77PA) Rs.66490 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-ab034TX (Notebook) (Core i7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (M2W77PA) Blizzard White Online - HP : Flipkart.com


and waste 67k on a ULV i7 + 940M? 

No point in buying that.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> and waste 67k on a ULV i7 + 940M?
> 
> No point in buying that.



What's better option then?? 
Not everyone needs a high end laptop & not everyone will get a laptop imported.....  Many people don't buy laptop online from flipkart n all &  you are trying to make them import laptop 

Anyways OP just take a look at that HP one..... It should be just fine for you.....  In India options are limited and overpriced in case of laptops


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> What's better option then??
> Not everyone needs a high end laptop & not everyone will get a laptop imported.....  Many people don't buy laptop online from flipkart n all &  you are trying to make them import laptop
> 
> Anyways OP just take a look at that HP one..... It should be just fine for you.....  In India options are limited and overpriced in case of laptops



When did I mention about importing a laptop *in this thread*? Any laptop for 45-50k with ULV i5 + 840M/940M + FHD screen or for 50-60k with ULV i7 + 850M/950M + FHD screen should be fine. Any higher priced options are not worth it.

OP, ULV i7s are simply higher clocked ULV i5s. Not worth spending an extra 15-20k over them, rest config remaining same.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> When did I mention about importing a laptop *in this thread*? Any laptop for 45-50k with ULV i5 + 840M/940M + FHD screen or for 50-60k with ULV i7 + 850M/950M + FHD screen should be fine. Any higher priced options are not worth it.
> 
> OP, ULV i7s are simply higher clocked ULV i5s. Not worth spending an extra 15-20k over them, rest config remaining same.



You might suggest importing 

There is a Z50-70 with ulv i5 + GT840M @ 54k but it has TN display, so better to buy HP or Dell(which gives IPS display in some models) 

Also there are very less ultrabook options in India


----------



## Neo (May 30, 2015)

The Y50 and Asus ROG both look good.
I can trade an SSD for a gfx card if possible.

also, how is the new macbook for my needs?

and any word of availability of the Asus ux305?

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> A fellow forum member bought Y50 with much better IPS panel than the default TN panels.



more info on this pls

- - - Updated - - -



thearyanajay said:


> Try for this:
> 
> Asus G551JX-DM036H ROG Series Core i7 - (39.624 cm/1 TB HDD/16 GB DDR3 Notebook Rs.84900 Price in India - Buy Asus G551JX-DM036H ROG Series Core i7 - (39.624 cm/1 TB HDD/16 GB DDR3 Notebook Black Online - Asus : Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



if the screen is really that bad on y50, then i guess i'll take the Asus. 
how is Asus ASS vs lenovo?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 30, 2015)

Neo said:


> The Y50 and Asus ROG both look good.
> I can trade an SSD for a gfx card if possible.
> 
> also, how is the new macbook for my needs?
> ...



Macbooks & these gaming laptops are 2 different types of laptop. 
Macbook looks sexy, is light, great battery life but has much inferior specs, OS X(no gaming) 

Asus one will take some time to become available. Ask Asus Showroom guys.... 

You seem to be confused with your needs. Asus ROG & Y50 are gaming laptops, weigh around 2.5kg, 4hr battery life......  On the other hand ultrabooks like Asus zenbook are suitable for general office works, Internet browsing, watching movies.... Light gaming, depends on gpu 

So decide what you want.....

Lenovo has better A.S.S than Asus


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 30, 2015)

Asus UX305 available on Flipkart but has inferior Core M Processor with 1080p panel.

Not worth.

The qHD model with ULV i7 is unavailable in India.It's model no. Is UX303.

W8 for revised Y50 due next month by earliest(July) or get Asus ROG


----------



## Siddhartht (May 31, 2015)

A wild Siddharth appears!!!

Thread opener, you need to get some facts right, both of the laptops you wish to buy(Asus ux305, Macbook) are in netbookish performance, ultrabookish style, and premiumish price range(I am loving this -ish). 
Now, there are selective pros and cons with HP, specifically weak display(TN....) for laptops with GTX850/GTX950. 
Dell ships with mediocre Radeon cards(Sacrifice on long term gaming power). 
Y50 screen, well it might just be worst screen ever for a gaming laptop(The overall package otherwise is good).

Asus ROG series seems to be perfect for what you want. A decent Quad Core with a mid range GPU, and you are good for 3 to 4 years. 

From the looks of it, I think you want a laptop which can make some serious impact, sadly, those laptops don't come cheap(if you want power too). What I am referring here....MacBook Pro ? Alienware ? Thinkpad T series ? Dell Latitude/Precision ? Acer Travelmate P series ? HP Envy(The new flagship......killer looks)/Elitebook ? They all cost above 100K.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 31, 2015)

Found the post stating Y50 has IPS panels in newer units.

*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/190238-gaming-laptop-around-50-60k-post2211528.html#post2211528


----------



## Siddhartht (May 31, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Found the post stating Y50 has IPS panels in newer units.
> 
> *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/190238-gaming-laptop-around-50-60k-post2211528.html#post2211528



Isn't UHD units selling @95K+ ? 
Still, the UHD units used in Y50 are on the same league as TN for contrast and color accuracy.


----------



## unuckfut (May 31, 2015)

Is it possible for azom to give 870m with specifications similar to y50 @ 75K?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 31, 2015)

unuckfut said:


> Is it possible for azom to give 870m with specifications similar to y50 @ 75K?



They have a config with 870M for 87k.


----------



## Neo (Jun 3, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Asus UX305 available on Flipkart but has inferior Core M Processor with 1080p panel.
> 
> Not worth.
> 
> The qHD model with ULV i7 is unavailable in India.It's model no. Is UX303.


Give me link where it is available oon flipkart

- - - Updated - - -

The Asus ROG seems like a googd choice i guess. College starts in August, any new laptops coming up till then? I guess new launches will be expensive, no?


----------



## kaelthas (Jun 3, 2015)

Asus ROG new laptop is coming, same as the one mentioned but with 8gb ram and no blu-ray player for 72,500 INR


----------



## Night-Rider (Jun 7, 2015)

I can vouch for the service of ASUS. I have the older version of this laptop with 8gb ram and 850m


----------

